# Lire un CD-ROM classic sou mac OS X 10



## pruffat (18 Octobre 2011)

Bjr
En possession d'un CD-ROM de RMN (Réunion des musées nationaux) développé sous Classic (mac os 8.6 / 9.2), qui est non reconnu par mon iMac O S.X.10.6.7. Merci pour une éventuelle solution ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2011)

Essaie avec SheepShaver, ça fonctionne plutôt bien !


----------



## pruffat (18 Octobre 2011)

Merci ... je vais essayer.


----------

